# Making lollipops...



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone know if materials other than candy can be made into lollipops? For example, BBQ sauce, hot sauce, peanut butter, etc.

Any help would be appreciated, especially links to specific sites.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I never knew you can make lollipops with those ingredients! I wonder if it tastes good?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, sugar lollipops work because you melt the sugar and flavoring and then let it go back to being a solid. Sauces and peanut butter are nomally a liquid or semi solid. 
The thing is to add something to the sauce or peanut butter that returns to a solid after it cools down. I know that to make chocolate coated stuff with a hard shell they can add wax or pariffin (sp) to the chocolate and when it cools down again it becomes a solid. Sauces maybe a different matter all together. A friend of mine is a chef, I will ask him.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Thanks BD, I appreciate it.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Okay. So no one wants to know why you would want to make lollipops from hot sauce?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

jaege said:


> Okay. So no one wants to know why you would want to make lollipops from hot sauce?


He has odd cravings?



The Archivist said:


> I sure wish someone would invent a BBQ sauce lollipop. Think about it, adult flavors and tastes definitely don't match what is currently out there. Most of that stuff is too sweet for many adults. Let's see: BBQ sauce, bacon, pepperoni...mmm.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

All kinds of possibilities here!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Pie-Pops/


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

For the hot sauce version, since April fools day is coming up I was thinking along the lines of labeling it cherry, sit back and watch the fun... :devil:


----------



## BillyC333 (Mar 13, 2010)

How about bacon flavored..


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry this took so long but I wanted to narrow it down to the best possible method.
Sauces dont have enough sugar to set up so boiling it and letting it cool will not work. Here is a recipe for something called "Rock Candy" that can be colored and flavored as you want to. Normally it is poured out on a cake pan, cooled and then broken up. It looks like broken colored glass. Anyway here is the recipe. You will need a candy thermometer.

Rock Candy

1 cup water
2 cups white sugar
2/3 cup of white karol syrup (karol syrup comes in clear and dark)

Cook to 300 degrees (note: the temp moves from 260 to 300 very fast, watch carefully

Remove from heat and add flavoring and color. Candy flavors come in 1 dram bottles, use one bottle per batch. Color with food coloring as you want it.

Pan prep: use cooking spray and dust with powdered sugar, after candy cools dust with powdered sugar on top. This candy is sticky and the powdered sugar help with this.

Prep your molds the same way, 

Flavorings can be found in some bakeries, grocery stores or cooking supply places. For non-standard flavors ( BBQ, Taco, ect ) you will have to experiment with powdered seasonings. 

Warning-- this candy is hot and very sticky, while cooking have a pan of cold water handy to put your hand or fingers in just in case. This stuff will not peel off until its cool. This is not a project for children.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks BD! Ihave been thinking about trying this for '10.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

BoysinBoo said:


> All kinds of possibilities here!
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Pie-Pops/


There are lots of possibilities and they could be fashioned for Halloween.

These pastries could easily be cut into the shape of a pumpkin.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

BD, you are a godsend!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Instead of the actual food material, you might look into concentrated extracts like this, this, or this. The last one seems most robust, and even though they advertise as wholesale, they do have "free flavor samples".

Using the recipe from BoneDancer, just add what flavor you want. No messing with fussy materials that don't want to stick or dry solid.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Warrant, did you know that the last one has a cat food flavor? The possibilities... Thanks for the links.

Just posted a free sample order with Gold Coast. Should be interesting.



(6781)


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Cat food smoothies...

or just CAT smoothies....


----------

